# New brewing setup, Should I filter the water?



## neo__04 (7/5/14)

Hey all,

Working on many aspects of a new brewing build and have never really gone into water additions / filtering in the past.
Looking at getting myself a nice setup while im going to the effort and am curious about the local water and if its recommended to filter it.

Below is the link to the latest water quality test.
http://www.wannonwater.com.au/index.php?option=com_water&task=report&locality=Warrnambool&Itemid=308

Attached is a document stating the different stages of treatment to the local water and what is done to it.

I havent got current results, but from a water study,
Ph was between 6.9 & 8.1
Hardness was max 69 (mg/LCaCO3)

Any more information required?

Based on that, or as general practice, Is it best or recommended to get a carbon filter for my brewing water?

Thanks in advance 

View attachment localitytreatmenttable_july2011.pdf


----------



## Camo6 (7/5/14)

I'm not an expert on water additions but that report is lacking a few important values that'll help if you move into water chemistry. This report is a better example because it contains values for chloride, calcium, sulphate etc. See if you can get a bit more detail from your water company, maybe send them an email. If you haven't already, read up How to Brew's section on water chemistry.
I bought a cheap R/O filter for my setup and while I don't always use the RO membrane due to how long it takes and its wastage, the two carbon filters help remove the chlorine from an already soft water supply. I recommend one purely for the chlorine aspect alone.


----------



## neo__04 (7/5/14)

Thanks for that, emailed them for some more specific information.

They seem to be lacking the specifics on their website


----------



## neo__04 (12/5/14)

Ok i have some more details. Hopefully someone can give me some advice based on this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bribie G (12/5/14)

I live in a very good water area, excellent for brewing and - fortunately - MidCoast Water chlorinate it with chlorine gas (not chloramine). With a relatively new hot water system I get my strike water straight out of the hot tap, the chlorine having been "sweated out" already. I get excellent results, however as an insurance policy, for my competition brews I use a RO system. Highly recommend the one sold by Onlinebrewingsupplies, sponsor.


----------



## neo__04 (12/5/14)

Thanks for the bribieg.

If you then filter the water, does it pull out any nutrients? eg.. Do i then have to add calcium etc.. to get it where it needs to be?


----------



## Bribie G (12/5/14)

Yes that's why I do it, as many brews require different salt additions so for competition brews it's good to start with a clean slate for the style you want. For example Aussie Ales and lagers like a bit of sulphate, UK ales differ according to the area.. Yorkshire Bitters more Calcium, Southern Bitters more Magnesium, Pilseners not much of anything...

A great free resource is EZwater calculator.

You'll need to do a bit of studying up to learn what the feck it all means, but:

Palmer's How to Brew has good water info.


----------



## neo__04 (12/5/14)

awesome, thanks mate. will have a read


----------



## William3265 (30/5/14)

Yess!!You should filter the water before brewing for a good taste.


----------

